# Harrisburg PA dog show



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

How exciting for you!! :chili: :chili: 

I sure wish I could be there to cheer you on. 

I know you, and Ace, will do famously. He is such an awesome little fellow. :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Well actually, I'm showing Madison. But Ace is also in a show this weekend. So I forgot to mention that. Dian is showing him. So please keep him in your thoughts as well
> 
> Thank you very much Deb, for that sweet comment. :biggrin:[/B]


Holy smokes!! I am sooo far behind the times. Who is Madison?

Well, three cheers for Madison, and Little Ace Man :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This must be so exciting for you, Andrea! You and Madi will make a great combo, I'm sure. Best luck. :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hurray for Madison!!! Best of luck with her......

hey, I'm having a puppy party on April 13th, I guess Madi won't make it this time!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That sounds like fun! Too bad I'm in CA!

 Good luck to you and Madison!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You know you can head south after that and we can have some Margarita's on the beach with the furbutts!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OOoooh-how exciting Andrea!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Do I get to witness you practicing her walk while I'm there next weekend? rayer: rayer: I bet you'll do great!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Good luck hun! Im sure you will do great! So how much longer till Ace gets to go home to his mommy??


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I have always wanted to attend a show. I hope I can make it to cheer you ladies. Which days will you guys be showing on?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I have always wanted to attend a show. I hope I can make it to cheer you ladies. Which days will you guys be showing on?[/B]


We're entered on Saturday and Sunday. I wish I could do more, but work gets in the way.  

I am really excited to get Cadeau back in the ring. We haven't shown since the fall when he was a crazy puppy. Now that he is a year old I am hoping he will behave more mature. Hoping, but not holding my breath. I also have to master the double topknots. Ugh. 

I am really looking forward to seeing Madi and showing with Andrea. 

The show is supposed to be filmed for Animal Planet (for airing at a later date), but of course they only show groups and best in show so I hope we won't have to worry too much about that.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, Andrea...I don't know why? You are a very pretty woman! :wub: 



> I really hope I don't have to worry about being on TV ..I don't even like my photograph taken [/B]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I'm so excited for you!! Good luck, I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

> Here's Madison
> 
> [attachment=35492:madison3.jpg][/B]


Why is it that when I click on the above link, I get an error message?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sharon, I'm not quite sure. I can't see a link to click.
Do you not see the picture?



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549690
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> I really hope I don't have to worry about being on TV ..I don't even like my photograph taken [/B]


Andrea, you sound exactly like me! I hate having my picture taken!!

I hope that Madi shows well!!! I know she will!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Melissa! :biggrin: I just hope I do her justice and exhibit her properly!  



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550341
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How exciting! Good luck to you and Madi! [attachment=35536:crossfingers.gif]


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

> Sharon, I'm not quite sure. I can't see a link to click.
> Do you not see the picture?
> 
> 
> ...


No :bysmilie:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

How odd. Well, I PM'd you a few pics. Sorry it didn't work for you


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

The day that my membership was expired, there had been a post with a picture attached. I couldn't see the attachment. The next morning, after Joe updated my subscription, I could see those pictures. I noticed that both of the ones that said they couldn't see the pics aren't members. Hmmmm... a benefit of membership somehow???? I don't know.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We now have the ring times for the Maltese. On Saturday it is 10:15 (Ring 13) and on Sunday 12:45 (Ring 8). There are supposed to be 12 Malts on Saturday and 11 on Sunday. If everyone shows up, it means majors for both Guys and Girls.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> We now have the ring times for the Maltese. On Saturday it is 10:15 (Ring 13) and on Sunday 12:45 (Ring 8). There are supposed to be 12 Malts on Saturday and 11 on Sunday. If everyone shows up, it means majors for both Guys and Girls.[/B]


Sooo? How'd it go? I'm dying here!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=559677
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me two. How did it go ladies? I am so excited for you both!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't think Andrea went to the show, I think she had a funeral of a good friend to go to...

But I'd love to hear about the show...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I don't think Andrea went to the show, I think she had a funeral of a good friend to go to...
> 
> But I'd love to hear about the show...[/B]


I spoke with her yesterday after the wake. She was very upset and did not know if she was going to be able to show. But I am not positive. 

I hope that if she did go she was able to enjoy herself and get the death off her mind. I have been worried about her.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------

